# donne-moi à poire



## totor

Salut, les amis !

Mon texte dit :

_Le savoir articulé à la théorie sexuelle infantile est arc-bouté sur le risque que je cours en apprenant à lire : "Donne-moi à poire" au lieu de "Donne-moi à boire" : lapsus, erreur de lecture qui nécessite que l'inconscient sache lire._

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le lapsus  , sauf si "apoire" signifiait quelque chose, mais, à ma connaissance (ni même pas dans les dictionnaires), ça ne signifie rien.

Ou bien je me trompe ?

Est-ce que vous trouvez quelque résonance à ces mots-là ?


----------



## Chimel

Non, _à poire _ne veut rien dire, mais je suppose que, dans ce contexte, il y a une connotation sexuelle liée à l'image de la poire.

Pour qu'il y ait lapsus, il ne faut pas nécessairement que la phrase secondaire (celle que l'on prononce par erreur) signifie quelque chose ou soit grammaticalement correcte. La simple substitution d'un mot par un autre suffit à créer le lapsus.


----------



## totor

Pas tellement, Chimel.

Un lapsus est une équivoque qui montre quelque chose à celui que sait le lire.

Il devrait y avoir quelque résonance ou rapport à autre chose qui est refoulé.

Par exemple (et ça vient du même livre) :

_… bien que je sache ma grammaire par cœur, je me suis trompé justement en écrivant ma lettre de déclaration à cette dame ; voilà que j'ai mis une apostrophe, me voici démasqué…_

Qu'est-ce qu'il avait écrit : "je ne pourrais l'avoir" au lieu de "je ne pourrai la voir".

Le lapsus est bien clair, mais dans l'autre cas ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Apparemment l'inconscient ignore tout de la poire gardée pour la soif...


----------



## Chimel

totor said:


> Pas tellement, Chimel.
> 
> Un lapsus est une équivoque qui montre quelque chose à celui que sait le lire.


Certainement, mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que la phrase prononcée n'a pas toujours un sens tout à fait logique. Parfois, c'est le cas, et on a alors un lapsus d'anthologie, comme le célèbre "Durcissez votre sexe" au lieu de "Durcissez votre texte" dans un débat sur la pornographie. On en trouve plusieurs exemples à l'article 'Lapsus' de Wikipédia. Mais même dans ce florilège, on a aussi un lapsus comme "Le pope est mart" (pour "Le pape est mort"), qui en soi ne veut rien dire.A plus forte raison, me semble-t-il, il y a pas mal de lapsus assez banals dans la vie de tous les jours, où il y a simple substitution d'un mot pour l'autre. Cette confusion peut effectivement être révélatrice d'une réalité refoulée, mais sans que cela donne "en prime" une phrase correcte.

Cela me semble être le cas ici. Le lapsus révèle sans doute que l'enfant pense inconsciemment à une poire (image d'une partie génitale? Quoique la prune soit beaucoup plus courante), mais ce qu'il prononce n'a pas de sens en soi.

Cela dit, je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la question...


----------



## totor

Chimel said:


> il y a pas mal de lapsus assez banals dans la vie de tous les jours, où il y a simple substitution d'un mot pour l'autre. Cette confusion peut effectivement être révélatrice d'une réalité refoulée, mais sans que cela donne "en prime" une phrase correcte.


Oui, ça c'est bien vrai.

Peut-être la faute est à moi, qui m'attendais à quelque chose d'époustouflante et la trouvais pas  .

Merci bien à tous les deux !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

totor said:


> Pas tellement, Chimel.
> Un lapsus est une équivoque qui montre quelque chose à celui que sait le lire.


C'est vrai pour les psychanalystes et pour ceux qui y croient, mais ce n'est pas vrai en général.

Sur la phrase originale : elle n'a pour moi aucun sens. Je n'arrive pas à imaginer un "savoir" _articulé à_ une "théorie sexuelle", le tout arc-bouté à un risque.
Sans parler de "_apprendre à lire_ donne-moi à p/boire" : il s'agit de se tromper en lisant, ou d'apprendre à mal lire...?

S'agirait-il d'une retransciption d'une conférence, de quelqu'un qui parle en improvisant, sans lire un texte écrit ?


----------



## totor

JeanDeSponde said:


> S'agirait-il d'une retransciption d'une conférence, de quelqu'un qui parle en improvisant, sans lire un texte écrit ?


Exactement.

C'est un séminaire, pas un texte écrit.

Note : J'ai oublié de répondre une partie importante de ton post, Jean :



JeanDeSponde said:


> C'est vrai pour les psychanalystes et pour ceux qui y croient


Celui qui parle ce n'est pas n'importe qui, mais un de fondateurs de l'école lacanienne : Jean Bergès.


JeanDeSponde said:


> il s'agit de se tromper en lisant, ou d'apprendre à mal lire...?


Pas du tout, mon ami.

Il s'agit justement d'apprendre à bien lire les lapsus.


----------



## Nanon

Chimel said:


> l'enfant pense inconsciemment à une poire (image d'une partie génitale? <...>)


Des seins en poire ? Des hanches en forme de poire (à la Lucas Cranach) ?
Ou est-ce que justement Bergès a pris un exemple apparemment anodin qu'il faut être adulte pour décoder ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je crains que Bergès ne projette sa propre théorie sexuelle (nimbée de seins et de hanches en poire) sur celle des jeunes enfants (tout comme Freud généralisait son problème d'Oedipe à la moitié de l'humanité)...





totor said:


> Pas du tout, mon ami.
> Il s'agit justement d'apprendre à bien lire les lapsus.


Donc _apprendre à lire_ signifierait _apprendre à décoder_.
Autrement dit, la phrase de Bergès signifierait qu'il faut décoder que l'enfant voulait en fait dire "Donne-moi à *p*oire" quand il a prononcé "donne-moi à *b*oire" ?... 
Parce que c'est ce que la phrase dirait alors, stricto sensu.


----------



## Nanon

Nous sommes partis bien rapidement sur la seule interprétation sexuelle de ce lapsus-ci, mais il y a peut-être (probablement) d'autres pistes à explorer. À mon humble avis, l'enfant veut  bien dire "à boire" lorsqu'il prononce "à poire", ou plutôt (plus tôt  dans sa croissance) quelque chose comme [apwa apwa] . Mais l'enfant prend le risque de se tromper et de tomber dans des lapsus au cours de son apprentissage de la lecture. Le même risque d'erreur serait applicable à la _théorie _sexuelle infantile et à des lapsus moins anodins que celui-ci.
Bon, je me fais peut-être l'avocat du diable, là... Mais c'est que je ne vois pas vraiment quels autres sens attribuer à ces pauvres poires...


----------



## totor

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je crains que Bergès ne projette sa propre théorie sexuelle (nimbée de seins et de hanches en poire) sur celle des jeunes enfants (tout comme Freud généralisait son problème d'Oedipe à la moitié de l'humanité)...Donc _apprendre à lire_ signifierait _apprendre à décoder_.
> Autrement dit, la phrase de Bergès signifierait qu'il faut décoder que l'enfant voulait en fait dire "Donne-moi à *p*oire" quand il a prononcé "donne-moi à *b*oire" ?...


Pas du tout, mon pauvre vieux.

À mon avis, tu te trompes à chaque lettre, sauf dans trois mots : 1) Bergès ; 2) Oedipe (en réalite, ici tu te trompes en deux lettres, parce que, à ma connaissance, Oedipe s'écrit Œdipe) ; et Freud.

Ce que je crains, moi, c'est que tu a eu une mauvaise expérience avec la psychanalyse, ou quelque chose de pareil.


Nanon said:


> Nous sommes partis bien rapidement sur la seule interprétation sexuelle de ce lapsus-ci, mais il y a peut-être (probablement) d'autres pistes à explorer. À mon humble avis, l'enfant veut  bien dire "à boire" lorsqu'il prononce "à poire", ou plutôt (plus tôt  dans sa croissance) quelque chose comme [apwa apwa] . Mais l'enfant prend le risque de se tromper et de tomber dans des lapsus au cours de son apprentissage de la lecture. Le même risque d'erreur serait applicable à la _théorie _sexuelle infantile et à des lapsus moins anodins que celui-ci.
> Bon, je me fais peut-être l'avocat du diable, là... Mais c'est que je ne vois pas vraiment quels autres sens attribuer à ces pauvres poires...


Après vous lire, vous tous, je suis du même avis que toi, Nanon.

Et comme tu me disais dans un autre de me fils…


Nanon said:


> Je sens que je vais me mettre à Lacan...


Là, tu auras ma bénédiction  .


----------



## JeanDeSponde

totor said:


> Pas du tout, mon pauvre vieux.
> À mon avis, tu te trompes à chaque lettre, sauf dans trois mots : [...]
> Ce que je crains, moi, c'est que tu a eu une mauvaise expérience avec la psychanalyse, ou quelque chose de pareil.


Il n'en reste pas moins que, d'une phrase étrangement formulée, trois personnes comprennent des choses différentes et la quatrième ne comprend rien...!
Lacan disait quelque chose comme "la psychanalyse n'est pas une science, parce qu'elle est irréfutable".
Effectivement, comment réfuter quelque chose d'incompréhensible ?


----------



## Nanon

Je ne pense pas que nous comprenions tous des choses aussi différentes que cela.

Le jeune enfant peut avoir du mal avec l'acquisition de l'opposition p/b (simple affaire de paires minimales). L'enfant qui apprend à lire et à écrire peut avoir du mal à distinguer le p (jambage, vers le bas) du b (hampe, vers le haut). Il n'y a pas nécessairement de connotation sexuelle à associer à ce lapsus particulier : _poire / boire_. Ceci pour répondre à la question initiale de totor : que peut signifier "à poire" ?

Je pense que l'auteur fait un parallèle entre l'apprentissage de la lecture et le rôle des lapsus (inévitables lors de l'apprentissage de la lecture) dans la construction d'une théorie, laquelle se trouve être sexuelle. Après m'être creusé la cervelle pour trouver que qu'il y aurait de sexuel dans les poires (sans "à") je ne trouve pas grand-chose, et dans "à poire", honnêtement, je ne trouve rien.

Le texte que totor traduit a ceci de difficile qu'il ne prétend pas fonder une science exacte. C'est la transcription d'un discours oral qui se construit au fur et à mesure des interventions. Partant, c'est bourré de formulations hasardeuses et même de lapsus. Si le texte de l'intervention de Bergès avait vraiment été rédigé dès le départ, le style eût peut-être gagné en clarté (mais ce n'est pas sûr ; cela dépend de l'auteur). Il ne m'appartient pas de porter un jugement sur l'utilité de ce matériau textuel, mais si totor le traduit, c'est que ça sert à quelqu'un ou à quelques-uns. L'exercice intellectuel est même stimulant, parfois .


----------



## totor

Lacan peut dire beaucoup de choses et tu peut être d'accord ou pas, Jean.

Mais, tu sais, bien que je ne sois pas du tout un expert dans l'enseignement de Lacan, ce qu'il est sûr, en tout cas, c'est que Lacan a toujours parlé avec beaucoup de jeu de mots et de double sens.

Donc, je crois qu'il ne faut pas prendre ce qu'il a dit dans son premier sens direct.

À mon avis, il n'y a rien qui soit irréfutable (surtout dans une science qui n'est pas "dure").

Mais, pour nous en tenir à mon problème, tu a vu que j'ai donné deux exemples de lapsus.

"Je ne pourrais l'avoir" au lieu de "je ne pourrai la voir", sans aucun doute a quelque chose de sexuel.

"Donne-moi à poire" au lieu de "donne-moi à boire", comme j'ai dit dans mon post # 12, s'apparente à une simple equivoque, ne crois-tu pas ?


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Le jeune enfant peut avoir du mal avec l'acquisition de l'opposition p/b (simple affaire de paires minimales). L'enfant qui apprend à lire et à écrire peut avoir du mal à distinguer le p (jambage, vers le bas) du b (hampe, vers le haut). Il n'y a pas nécessairement de connotation sexuelle à associer à ce lapsus particulier : _poire / boire_.


Je crois que c'est exactement comme tu viens de dire, Nanon, et qu'il ne faut pas chercher la petite bête (comme moi-même je l'ai fait au commencement).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je ne demande qu'à apprendre :
Que signifie (ou que pourrait signifier, ou que comprenez-vous dans)





> _le risque que je cours en apprenant à lire : "Donne-moi à poire" au lieu de "Donne-moi à boire"_


???
En termes simples (compréhensibles pour un humain qui a beaucoup lu et beaucoup compris sauf Lacan)


----------



## totor

Et voilà de deux, Jean.

À mon avis, sa signification était donné par un lapsus sexuel, et c'est pour celà que j'ai mis ce fil.

En ne voyant rien d'anormal dans la phrase, je me suis dit : voyons voir si un natif y voit quelque chose.

Mais aucun de vous tous y a vu la moindre signification.

Une erreur, une coquille ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un séminaire est censé expliquer. Ensemencer. Qu'explique ce séminaire...? Que sème-t-il...?





totor said:


> En ne voyant rien d'anormal dans la phrase, je me suis dit : voyons voir si un natif y voit quelque chose.


La question est-elle "qu'est-ce que *j*'y vois [moi, lecteur]", ou "qu'est-que que *Bergès *a voulu dire...?"
C'est un test de Rorschach, ou c'est un vrai dessin...?


----------



## totor

JeanDeSponde said:


> "qu'est-que que *Bergès *a voulu dire...?"


Malheureusement, Jean, Bergès est mort.


----------



## Xence

Concernant la connotation sexuelle du mot _poire_, hormis celle évoquée par la forme du fruit, on peut la retrouver dans des locutions familières telles que _lécher la poire_ ou _se sucer la poire_ pour dire _(s')embrasser_. Mais je ne me hasarderais pas à y voir nécessairement l'explication recherchée ici, le lacanisme étant loin d'être ma tasse de thé.


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Xence.

Quand même, je le vois difficile, soit dans le langage d'un enfant ou d'un adulte, vu la forme de l'expression : donne-moi à poire.

Plus j'y pense, plus je crois que c'est une simple erreur d'un enfant qui est en train d'apprendre.

Tout de même, ce qui me tracasse c'est ce qui vient de signaler Jean.


----------



## Nanon

Pourquoi Bergès a choisi cet exemple pour illustrer son propos, on le le saura jamais, sauf peut-être dans l'au-delà si on y croit. Mais là, on sort de la description de la construction d'une théorie et on entre dans la psychanalyse de Bergès lui-même. On s'éloigne donc du sujet de ce fil .
Traducteurs (je m'inclus bien que ce ne soit pas exactement mon activité professionnelle, même si je traduis beaucoup - mais nous sommes sur un forum de traduction), nous avons en premier lieu à nous préoccuper de dire ce que Bergès a dit. Son intention vient en second lieu.


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> nous avons en premier lieu à nous préoccuper de dire ce que Bergès a dit. Son intention vient en second lieu.


Tout à fait d'accord, Nanon.

Et vraiment, c'est de plus en plus difficile  .


----------

